# Looking for good frame painter here in NorCal



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Greetings, I just picked up a lightly used Pinarello Paris on Ebay and I am considering having it painted to match the white/red/black team issue version. Anybody out there know of a good guy that can do this for me without blowing my budget? 
I am in the bay area so I'd prefer to shop local. tia
From this currently:








To this:


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

not sure how you paint CF but Rick at D&D cycles in San Lorenzo does a pretty good job for a wet paint on steel.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Calfee is pretty good http://www.calfeedesign.com

Since it's a carbon frame, I recommend you just keep it as it is. I don't know what the process is to re-prime and re-paint on carbon fibers. Don't know if the initial paint has to be sanded off or what? And if they do will the they damage the top layer of the fibers? If they paint over the existing paint, you'll probably end up with paint clips coming off after a year.


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

I have had several bikes fixed and painted by Joe's Bicycle Painting.
These guys are excellent. They do outsourcing work for Zip and other high end cycleries.

http://www.joesbicyclepainting.com/painting


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I've had many of my bikes repaired at Calfee and re-painted at Joe's. They are the benchmark in bike restoration. I have already recieved an estimate by them ($550) and was trying to find someone local that can do the work for less. You get what you pay for with those guys and I will more than likely end up back there. The fact that this (new to me) Paris will be my back-up/rain bike is what motivates me to shop around.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

rhauft said:


> Thanks for the help. I've had many of my bikes repaired at Calfee and re-painted at Joe's. They are the benchmark in bike restoration. I have already recieved an estimate by them ($550) and was trying to find someone local that can do the work for less. You get what you pay for with those guys and I will more than likely end up back there. The fact that this (new to me) Paris will be my back-up/rain bike is what motivates me to shop around.


check with velocolour.com in toronto. i just sent them a steel frame and fork for a respray and shipping wasn't any more then sending it to the east bay!


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Leave it as is..


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Dropped off the Paris at Joe's Bicycle Painting today and I am very confident he is the best man for the job.
We spent about an hour together researching the graphics online and finalizing all the specifics for the colors & decals. 
Best news is he cut the estimate & the eta in half :thumbsup: 
I'll post pix of the finished results. See this space in approx. 1 week.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Love to keep the money in the hands of the locals, and doing business face to face never hurts for working on a fair discount in these tough times.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

rhauft said:


> Dropped off the Paris at Joe's Bicycle Painting





Joe's Bicycle Painting and Calfee are located in the most unuual and unexpected location. Had an Easton fork painted there and drooled ont he many pallets of Zipp 300 cranks he had. Who knew that you could find a bicyle factory in the middle of vegetable fields. Anyone know if that Monterey Academy still operates or is it defunct?

CHL


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

so...if i took my bike over to joe's for a respray, i'm assuming i'd have to strip it of the build? or can he remove and rebuild?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

CHL said:


> Joe's Bicycle Painting and Calfee are located in the most unuual and unexpected location. Had an Easton fork painted there and drooled ont he many pallets of Zipp 300 cranks he had. Who knew that you could find a bicyle factory in the middle of vegetable fields. Anyone know if that Monterey Academy still operates or is it defunct?
> CHL


They are located in a beautiful area. Not sure about the academy's status but I'll ask Joe next time I talk to him. The Zipp 300 cranks have been replaced with Vuma Quads & Cronos. The most unique aspect to me was seeing all those Calfee bamboo frames lying around in various states of assembly. Always a fun blast down hwy 17 to Watsonville... Just watch out for johnny law.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

wchane said:


> so...if i took my bike over to joe's for a respray, i'm assuming i'd have to strip it of the build? or can he remove and rebuild?


Completely stripped... unless you want your gruppo painted too


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

"Homer, you had it set to Hoor!"


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

rhauft said:


> Completely stripped... unless you want your gruppo painted too


darn...i just had this bike built =/


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

The top frame looks classier and more attractive.

Besides, if you're to repaint it, why go for the least imaginative run-of-the-mill scheme seen on every other bike? So many striking options come to mind. Just one: flowing clocks of Dali hanging from wavy Pinarello lines.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't know if he'd do it (but in this economy who'd turn down dollars), but Chris Kelly paints a frame pretty well from what I've seen. Of course those were bikes with his name on them... www.kellybike.com


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

sokudo said:


> The top frame looks classier and more attractive.
> Besides, if you're to repaint it, why go for the least imaginative run-of-the-mill scheme seen on every other bike? So many striking options come to mind. Just one: flowing clocks of Dali hanging from wavy Pinarello lines.


I'm sure Joe can paint "your bike" any way your heart desires...
Different strokes for different folks. Personally, I need the frame re-painted in the team colors of "my team" which is red/white/black just like the Pinarello team issue. Makes for a very straight forward switch and will keep the value when its time to sell.
Supposed to be ready for pick up this Friday.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

jetdog9 said:


> I don't know if he'd do it (but in this economy who'd turn down dollars), but Chris Kelly paints a frame pretty well from what I've seen. Of course those were bikes with his name on them... www.kellybike.com


wow. didn't realize he was back in business. cool to hear a small builder is back to building.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey you know what, I didn't notice their message about being fully operational before from February... plus there is a note today about their TakeOff product being back in production. Definitely cool to see Chris Kelly in full swing again.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Joe's Bicycle Painting*

Picked up the Paris today, very very satisfied customer. 
Joe's the man
*Before:*








*After:*


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks for posting the new pics.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

holy bovine that looks factory. thx for sharing, you sold me on joe's


----------

